# Does your dog drink river/creek/lake water?



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello, I have been wondering how many of your dogs drink the water they are playing in? I have been taking Chico to a creek and lake, and it seems no matter how much fresh, clean water I bring he always ends up drinking the water







he is playing in. The water isn't stagnant and algae covered, it is clear and moving, but I just don't know if it is bad for him. Perhaps I am being a little too paranoid, but I am curious how many other people have this same issue.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine are the same way.I use to just let her do it until the vet gave me some info.I guess they can get worms from the beavers that are in the water sources.Giardia(sp) is also known as Beaver Fever.So since Athena got sick I have been trying to keep her away from drinking lake and pond water.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

EEEEEwwww Yuck My boxer Uly is that way with the salt water at the ocean! Stupid I can't get him to stop drinking it and then it gives him the Pooops for days! 

But Yes he does and had done the same with fresh water also which is at least not going to dehydrate him!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

yup Brady does too.
there is a Vaccination for them drinking still water, lake and rivers too ask your vet Brady just got it


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcyup Brady does too.
> there is a Vaccination for them drinking still water, lake and rivers too ask your vet Brady just got it


Thanks, I will!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcthere is a Vaccination for them drinking still water, lake and rivers too ask your vet Brady just got it


Ah, didn't know that! Very helpful since Jerzey will also drink the water she's playing in... I try to avoid anything that looks just downright disgusting but I can't really stop her from drinking out of the lake or anything


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Giardia Vaccine:

VACCINE?

A Giardia vaccine made by Fort Dodge Animal Health is on the market but not to prevent infection in the vaccinated animal. Instead the vaccine is licensed as an adjunct to treatment and is used to reduce the shedding of cysts by the vaccinated patient. This would be helpful in a kennel situation that is trying to reduce environmental contamination during an outbreak or where an animal keeps getting reinfected but is not helpful to the average dog whose owner wants to simply prevent infection.

The 2006 American Animal Hospital Association Guidelines list this vaccine as “not recommended.”


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

Our guys drink from the lake when they are in swimming.But we don't allow swimming when the algae blooms appear. The one thing that we absolutely will not let them drink from are mud puddles.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

We have 2 places on water. Our home is situated in the country on acreage and we have 500 ft. of a creek that is about 15 ft. wide and clear. The dogs have drank and played in that there whole lives as have our dogs before these as we have lived here for 14 years. None have ever gotten sick from it. 
Our second place is a camper on a large river. The dogs also swim and drink from this all summer long and have never gotten sick from that either. I guess I have never even heard they could get sick from drinking these kinds of water before. 
I don't worry about that but I would worry about still water that stinks or doesn't look good.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not allow it if I catch them at it. Since they are in concrete kennels when I am not right out with them, I think I keep them away the majority of the time. I worry about Giardia and Lepto, both of which can come out of wet land.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Where I live is not called the River Region for no reason, I'm surrounded by bout 6 of them and my college, where Diabla plays every week is in an island between 3 of them. Add rain puddles and I'd become crazy if I ever tried to stop everytimne she has an ocassion.

And we came from the dessert, where the small river and some creeks are too salty to make soup, but she got used to drink it and survived.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my boy plays in and out of the creek. i don't allow him to drink from the creek. i don't allow him to drink from the bowls in the dog park.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My dogs drink ocean water, lake water, bay water, and the water from the bowls at the park. They're fine.







We do try and stop them ingesting too much salt water from the ocean and bay, but short of dragging them out of the water, it's pretty much impossible.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama has been able to drink any water and not have a problem. If Basu even looked at unfiltered water he would get diarrhea.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Do you have neighbors that have dogs? Talk to all of them. They should be able to tell you if your creeks and lake have giardia and other funky bacteria. 

I don't let my kids drink out of natural water sources here because giardia is really common here. But I've let them drink out of creeks and rivers elsewhere (places I hiked very often) that I knew it wasn't much of an issue. 

It kind of depends. I always prefer they drink the water I carry for them. But whether I rush over and tackle them before they drink depends on whether I know what else is in the water with them.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomDo you have neighbors that have dogs? Talk to all of them. They should be able to tell you if your creeks and lake have giardia and other funky bacteria....


What few neighbors have dogs, don't take them anywhere. Most think it is strange that Chico is constantly going in and out of my car. 

But I will ask my vet if giardia is a problem in our area.


----------



## dannygirl8 (May 18, 2009)

We have some country property with a creek running on one side of it. Both my 10yr and the new 14 week old rescue GS mix dogs drink from it. My son likes to swim in it. Am I wrong for letting them in there. The puppy swam in it, but the old girl won't, she just drinks.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LHunter82FXRS..... but I just don't know if it is bad for him. .....


There is an Ehrlichia that they get from drinking water (look for Ehrlichia risticii) here: http://blackgsd.googlepages.com/ehrlichiosis


----------

